# 100 Nappy Sacks for 12p at Sainsburys



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just to let you know that Sainsburys have reduced the price of their basic nappy sacks to just 12p for 100! I have been using these since we got Lolly over a year ago and have never had one fail! A great, cheap poop bag


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Think it is hillarious that the 'baby isle' is beset by middle aged women in search of good nappy sac deals!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I get poo bags free from the library


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I get poo bags free from the library


How does that work exactley?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Asda smartprice nappy bags are 35p for 300. I've always used these and also found them fine!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ooh I love a bargain


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Ooh I love a bargain


Ooh me too Colin. My friends call me the bargain queen!!! If there's a freebie to be had or I see a sale sign I there


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Ooh me too Colin. My friends call me the bargain queen!!! If there's a freebie to be had or I see a sale sign I there


About a year ago Sainsburys were doing jars of sweet and sour and curry sauces for 9p...my spare fridge is still full of them


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I only buy black poo bags
Can't do see through....tickled stomach


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

While you are talking poo bags, may I ask what is good poo bag ettiquete? 

Are poo bags biodegradable? I've seen so many poo bags in the bushes and dotted about the countryside round here, I was wondering why do people chuck them? Is this ok or a big no no? Will they decompose? 

Luckily we do have lots of poo bins around the town, park etc so I can't understand why people don't just put the poo bag in there when available. 

But what if you are on a long walk in the countryside and want a picnic etc and there are no bins, should you take the full poo bag home in your pocket? I'm just thinking having a poo bag in the pocket could put one off their picnic. Or is it acceptable to throw it into the wilderness? Also, if the dog has a poo "off track" do I have to go and seek out the poo and bag it, or is it only if it is on a path etc? 

Oh there is so much to learn in the world of doggy poop, lol!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

As you can see from my post above I don't used biodegradable poo bags so I always put it in a bin. Fortunately I've never been in the position where I've had to carry one for miles (if there is no dog poo bin then I put it in an ordinary bin) I believe you can get biodegradable ones though.

Lolly does like to run to the middle of the field to do her business sometimes and I know that by the time I get there she'll have finished and run off and I won't be able to find it so my rule tends to be that if it is on or near the path or somewhere that people are likely to walk then I always pick it up. If its in the middle of a wild field, in the bushes etc then I think it will rot down quickly and feed the soil. Others may differ from my views.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

or get one of these:

http://www.popooki.co.uk/index1.html

I take one on walks for when there are no bins nearby..
Ian


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

My local woods have started a new initiative to discourage people from launcing there bags into the wilderness. They say if your dog poops on a track or path, find a stick and flick it into the long grass. This will then stop people picking up their dogs poo and hanging it from the branches of tree's!

James x


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Wow thats a bargain I shall have to go and pay a visit THANKX for the tip


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just to add- make sure your dogs are wormed regularly- Roundworm eggs can survive in the soil for a good year 
There are situations where you have to/ it is better to leave poo so if your dog is wormed properly at least you know you are not spreading a problem. Also, they are treated incase they are picking up eggs from the environment left from those who don't worm.
I'll bash the vet nurse back into the box now


----------

